
Show HN: I built an app that detects and scolds anyone not wearing a Covid mask - talsraviv
https://wear-a-mask.glitch.me/
======
TomMarius
I wonder how this goes with GDPR. It runs on the front-end so it should be OK,
but are the legislators, the law and the courts aware of the distinction?

